# Study Confirms Horses 'Talk' to Human Handlers



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

In other painfully obvious news... Horses try to communicate with the people around them. Apparently they haven't figured out dogs do as well. If my dog could read she'd look away and sigh, "humph."


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Like you said, totally obvious!! Every time you ride and the horse says, I think I'm going this way and you say oh no we are not. You can see by the flick of the ear and the tightening of the haunch what they are thinking and you assert your own will also via body language, by the straightening of your body and the angling of your right leg (why is it always my horse wants to stomp off to the right??)...then you can see the horse relax and submit and you reward them with a little pat, relaxing and go forward body language. Totally a conversation, no doubt about that. With my dogs it's more verbal, ha,ha!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This study reminded me of of when some of the IQ test for dogs first became popular. We had one test out at the dog yard that we all shared, and recorded the results and then discussed. It was one of those plates with the flip up sections hiding treats. We did not allow dogs with previous experience to participate. No dogs could watch another dog take the test. Our Rottweiler picked the plate up and shook it until all the food fell out and then he ate all the treats. The Airedale, took a sniff and immediately scratched each section open, ate the food... and then repeated her actions, just in case some more food had managed to grow back. The poodle, sat in place, sniffed the air, looked at the "kid"(16) who had put the treats in the sections and stared at her. Then, she stared at the hidden treats and back to the kid. Next she reached out and pawed the kid while staring at the plate. The kid was still not getting the message so the poodle, still sitting in place, pawed the kid's arm, wagged her tail, let out one very sharp bark, and pushed the kid's hand towards the plate with her muzzle. At this point we burst out laughing, and the kid gave her the treats. It was so obvious that the kid was being told what to do... in every way possible.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Anyone who's lived with horses would just say, "duh." It's so obvious to us. They're so domestic...almost as much as dogs, not quite I don't think. But yeah, they sure do try to get us to pay attention, don't they. It is interesting though, to read how the research went, the studies, what they did, what they noticed. It puts it all down on paper. Thanks for sharing.


----------

